# just some ammonia burn?



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i feel a bit like a nub asking this, but are these pics just indicative of some ammonia burn going on, and nothing else?? i never really have had any problems with the many piranhas i have had in the past because i am faithful with care and cleanings.

i know it was caused by overstocking and overfeeding. i picked them up from philbert several weeks ago and had 5 of them, 7"-9" each, in with 5 smaller piraya @ about 5" each. anyways i have since separated the two groups, have done more water changes, and just recently cut feedings down, so the water is just at about where i finally want it to be:

ph 7.0
ammonia: 0 or a trace, 0-.25ppm
nitrite: 0
nitrates 10ppm

the ammonia was around .50-1 ppm for a while, until like i said i made the changes. i just want to be SURE they have nothing else going on like a body fungus. i also have started another round of mela/pima fix together.

wanted to add: most of the discoloration seems to be on the lower half of the body. some of it is body wounds as these guys really battle over territory. nice thing is they are the least skittish and most aggressive piranhas i have ever had and eat readily in front of me in a frenzy. i would also add that their behavior is nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

if your ammonia was that high at one point then it most likely is related to that. you know what your doing so dont worry to much. when the ammonia disappears a few days later you should start to see some real improvement. hopefully someone else comments after this thread gets bumped to the top because the sides are the only real worry i see but i think it will improve soon along with the water.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks like battle wounds to me.. One of my piraya has similar marks on his side and my ammonia has always been 0ppm.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

those pics are kinda hard to tell, but it almost does look like they got into a bit of a scuffle.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

thanks for the replies. i do bet at least some of it is due to battles, they fight over territory quite a bit. that too, along with improved water should do it then, just wanted to make sure there is no fungus going on.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

what i also think was confusing me is that when i had my mac cohab going, the fighting was fin nipping, as that's what macs do, whereas here it is more like scrapes and abrasions to the body.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

they might be scratching themselves on something in the tank. take a close look just to rule it out.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

havn't noticed that at all, and they are not flashing any more like when there was a little ammonia. i'm not too worried now, good water quality and the melafix/pima, along with them getting more acclimated over time, should be good.

if you look closely what i am talking about is only on the lower half of their bodies, and in their back 1/2.

thanks for the replies, i am gonna give breeding them a shot, very soon.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

REALLY looking forward to it


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea i didnt mean that they may of been flashing on something sharp just more so that they could bump it when they get spooked.


----------

